# Red alert !



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

*possible slushy acculmulation in the delaware valley tomorrow

thats how the talking heads are stating it

real big deal here

im concerned

YOU ???*


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE (Sep 3, 2011)

1-3 here perhaps it may actually cover road surfaces this time ,last snow was a grass only event.


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

i am DE and they are saying little to no accumulation may get lucky an be able to put some salt down but that looks like its a bout it for us. i think the ground is so warm to its really will not last.


----------



## papa0881 (Feb 8, 2012)

Anything from the pushy heads yet?


----------

